# An easy 1200 calorie breakfast for bulkers



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

For anyone who wants to get the calories down them then use this.

I tried a weight gainer last month just to see how they compare and this is by far the cheapest and healthiest way.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Loving that app! Where do you get it whats it called?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

On android store, my fitness pal


----------



## jason1986 (Sep 18, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> On android store, my fitness pal


I'm having pretty much the same as that but im adding 100g of brasil nuts to and you cant even taste them. Iv put on about 3kg's in about 2 weeks.


----------

